# Should the hijab be allowed to be worn in western schools?



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

The hijab is worn by women and it covers the hair and top half of the body.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

In Russia in Muslim regions (on the North Caucasis for example) both girls and teachers mostly wear only a headscarf in school. So it's difficult for me to discuss the hidjad... In Moscow I sometimes see some women in hidjab but only rarely, in fact very rarely. I prefer it to be of some light colour, not a black one....

A Caucasian fashion designer recently presented a traditional dress, but with the slender waist in European style. In was on some fashion design expo. So, maybe Europeans of Middle Eastern origin should also try something new...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Moscow-Mahler said:


> In Russia in Muslim regions (on the North Caucasis for example) both girls and teachers mostly wear only a headscarf in school. So it's difficult for me to discuss the hidjad... In Moscow I sometimes see some women in hidjab but only rarely, in fact very rarely. I prefer it to be of some light colour, not a black one....
> 
> A Caucasian fashion designer recently presented a traditional dress, but with the slender waist in European style. In was on some fashion design expo. So, maybe Europeans of Middle Eastern origin should also try something new...


Это удажно!

Мартин


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I am absolutely against any type of veil. When you live in a Western country, you should adapt yourself to that country. If you are not able to adapt, go home! I see this often in Montreal, when I see a girl like that I don't even dare speaking to her... Probably I will be stabbed by her husband, usually around...





Martin


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

It is very difficult question. I can see your point, but there are some counterpoints:
1) Some country are mixed - Christian (or post-Christian) and Muslim. Russia is the best example.
2) Certainly, Europe (I don't know anything about the situation in Canada) is different. BUT... It's Europeans who really did not want to do labour working for small money, the same as modern Russians do not want to work as streetcleaners preferring to invite people from Central Asia.

So they - especially French - invited lots of immigrants in 1960s, who worked on the factories, etc. But now those people have children. Those children don't want to do dirty job, they want more glamourous life, but their uneucated parents cannot proved them any stimuls for being bright at school and for having some good eductaion.

So the hijab itself is only a part of problem. And btw, it is obvious that in European tradition it is unsual to hide THE FACE. But to hide HAIR is not against European tradion. In Russian villages women still wear headscarfs and in Europe before XX century they also weared something covering their hair. And "good" women until the sexual revolution did not wear mini-skirts. So, maybe we should not alienating Muslims too much.

And we should remember that lots of them are not pseudo-refugees or something like that. It was Europeans who wanted cheap labour force and invited their parents in 1960s.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Moscow-Mahler said:


> It is very difficult question. I can see your point, but there are some counterpoints:
> 1) Some country are mixed - Christian (or post-Christian) and Muslim. Russia is the best example.
> 2) Certainly, Europe (I don't know anything about the situation in Canada) is different. BUT... It's Europeans who really did not want to do labour working for small money, the same as modern Russians do not want to work as streetcleaners preferring to invite people from Central Asia.
> 
> ...


Очень интересно, Ho

Here, Arabic people are just immigrants, not considered cheap labor, many are quite rich! They want to live *like there, but here.* In France the situation is COMPLETELY different, the Arabics are from the ex-colonies, they already have the French citinzenship... They cannot be repatriate. Russia is also different, many Muslims are from the former USSR. They are native. You can't do anything either. The immigration policies in Canada are not clear, they accept as refugies all the countries on a list. I remember once I met a guy from El Salvador in a party, he was an engineer. He told me, "i'm here in order to learn English, I receive the social insurance and my lessons are free, in El Salvador they have already offered me a great job, very well paid, but the condition was that they needed English! " the fact was, El Salvador was on the list. He was accepted as a refugee, the guy took advantage of the system, a stupid system. All the countries at war are on the list.

Martin


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes, I think that Canada is different in this way from France and Germany.

But I don't think that Canada is overcrowded with Arabic people.

In France there are lots of French citizens with the origins in the other continent, but the majority of them is from Central Africa, not Nothern Africa, so they are mostly Christians, I suppose. I have mostly no problems with them...

And the other biggest European country - Germany - is still far from multicultural country outside of Berlin.

Maybe, it should be restricted to wear hidjab for girls at school. But if a grown up well-educated woman says thay she *WANTS* to wear a hidjab, because it is a part of her identity, it's dificult to find counterarguments.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

These sound like selfish arguments and not ones that consider the child.

As you can probably tell I would like the hijab, jilbab, burka, nikab to be worn in schools.

That sounds like a mix of uniforms but actually most girls seem to wear one type and maybe a few with the other types. As far as bullying, this is not something muslims do that is a western trend.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

For me nikab is mostly NO.
It is against all European traditions to hide the face. Hijab is OK on a grown-up woman, but not nikab.


And I still hope that Middle Eastern women will fight for their right to do that they want.

If "Muslim" men can wear modern clothes, listen to hip-hop and have sex with "non-Muslim girls", women must also have the opportunity to do anything they wants.

If they want to be religious, so it is their choice, if they do not want to be it should also be their own choice.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I think it is difficult to object to a hijab - it's a matter of choice if a woman allows herself to be degraded in this way in the name of religion or 'tradition', although I know a young woman from Iran who cast off her hijab as soon as she left her native country to study abroad. So, it's not always THEIR choice anyway. 

The niqab and burka, on the other hand, are to be rejected at all costs. In a modern world where security is paramount in many countries, it cannot be justified for anyone to cover their face. In most cases, it would be impossible to tell if it were a man or woman underneath (goodness, some woman even put a kind of lace over the eye slits so you can't even tell if there's a human being in there) and a niqab/burka could conceal a known criminal/terrorist.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Anything which covers the face, absolutely no, as Delicious Manager has already stated.

But even the lesser forms are a horrible rule / convention, designed by men to keep women down, and falsely cloaked under the sanctity of religion.

No.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

Unfortunately, some young women now decided to wear hidjab, even in regions where the older generation did not wear it. It is a part of the so-called "religios Renassanse".

An anonymous woman from the South Region of Russia claims that her daughter said to wear hidjab, after reading some religious books. This older woman tried to force (even with physical force) her daghter not to wear it, but the father said: "If you do not let our daughter to wear hidjab, I will force YOU to wear it" (she had been wearing only a traditional headscarf, but not the hidjab).


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

No objection.

View attachment 6156


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Apologies wrong post.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Hijab can look very elegant and decorative while still conforming to the requirements of the religion, but the more conservative burqa just looks downright sinister to me, especially the ones with the mesh veil.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Women should wear more hats!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Philip said:


> Women should wear more hats!











For you *Philip*. ​


----------

